# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  Cần bán cám gạo trích ly Ấn Độ-0937392133

## Huyentran98798

*Hiện tai,chúng tôi có nguồn hàng cám gạo trích ly từ nhà máy Ấn Độ, giá cả phải chăng, có giá CIF và giá nội địa.* 

*Cám gạo trích ly chỉ tiêu như sau                   * 

*Profat (oil nad albuminoids): 16%min*

*Sand/Silica: 5%max      * 

*Fibre: 14%max*

*Aflatoxin: 50 PPB MAX*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email [replacer_a]*

*Skype:hangtran078*

*[replacer_img]*

----------

